# Rieker's gourmet blend



## charcoal junkie (Oct 25, 2012)

Has anyone used these before? I found a deal on them so I grabbed an assortment of them.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 28, 2012)

Got a pic or a link?


----------



## charcoal junkie (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry no pics but here is website. www.riekers.biz


----------

